# Regional events forum



## vagriller (Jul 12, 2006)

Is there a forum where regional food/culinary events can be posted?


----------



## jkath (Jul 12, 2006)

now _there's_ an idea!


----------



## middie (Jul 12, 2006)

oh i LIKE that idea !!!!


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 12, 2006)

You could use the Food Talk, or Misc. Forums.

It might be worth considering for future addition.


----------



## TATTRAT (Jul 12, 2006)

Agreed! GREAT idea!


----------



## GB (Jul 13, 2006)

Thanks for posting this suggestion. For now, like Andy mentioned, use the Food Talk or Misc. Forums, but we will certainly discuss this idea to see if it is something DC should add.


----------



## vagriller (Jul 13, 2006)

I don't have any events to post, I was just hoping to find out about events in my area. I know there are plenty of food consumption events in the area. I just thought maybe there might be some related to the cooking/prep side. Thanks guys!

Just a thought, it could be broader than regional events. A regional forum would be cool. That way people in close proximity could organize local DC get togethers and what not. But I'm sure you already thought of that.


----------

